# Lubricating Auger



## Edge

What's the best method you found to lubricate the auger on these small MTD machines? It is spins free now with no rust, so I would like to keep it that way. This is a four piece system with four shear pins, but no zerk fittings on the auger for grease. 

The manual says to just use a spray lubricant in the areas of the bushings, shear pins and shaft end bearings. It does not mention the type of lube. Without disassembly, the only way I can see to get the lube down the shaft would be an aerosol spray with straw attachment. I would'nt think WD-40 would hold up too well here, maybe lithium grease aerosol spray w/straw?


----------



## Shryp

White lithium grease in a spray can would probably work. Honestly with those MTD designs you probably don't have much to worry about since the tolerances are so big they are pretty wobbly to begin with.

It is the older blowers that are problems because the inside diameter of the auger is the same as the outside diameter of the shaft and the tube runs the length of the whole shaft.


----------



## td5771

Take a 1 inch pvc glue coupling and cut it in half lengthways. Get a 1/4-28 tap from a hardware store with the matching drill. Drill a hole in the center of 1 half and thread it. Buy a 1/4-28 serf/grease fitting and thread it in. Line both halves with flat gasket material or flat rubber leaving a hole in the one half for the grease fitting.

When you want to grease the auger use 2 screw type clamps and clamp the 2 halves around the auger lining the grease fitting up with the shear pin hole. Grease will go through the fitting into the shear Pin hole and the rubber and the other half will keep the grease from squeezing out the sides or the other side of the shear pin hole.

1 inch pvc works for me, another size may work better for you.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I use a heavy marine grease made by evinrude. Comes in tubes for a grease gun. It's blue, thick, sticky, and very water resistant/repellant. You can use it in a gun and do what td just told you, or pull the augers and grease the shaft by hand then reassemble. The stuff holds up great, I use it on everything where there is metal in metal, pulley hubs, wheel hubs, etc.


----------



## Blue Hill

td5771 said:


> Take a 1 inch pvc glue coupling and cut it in half lengthways. Get a 1/4-28 tap from a hardware store with the matching drill. Drill a hole in the center of 1 half and thread it. Buy a 1/4-28 serf/grease fitting and thread it in. Line both halves with flat gasket material or flat rubber leaving a hole in the one half for the grease fitting.
> 
> When you want to grease the auger use 2 screw type clamps and clamp the 2 halves around the auger lining the grease fitting up with the shear pin hole. Grease will go through the fitting into the shear Pin hole and the rubber and the other half will keep the grease from squeezing out the sides or the other side of the shear pin hole.
> 
> 1 inch pvc works for me, another size may work better for you.


Cool idea TD.


----------



## LawnBoy2ndToNone

td5771 said:


> Take a 1 inch pvc glue coupling and cut it in half lengthways. Get a 1/4-28 tap from a hardware store with the matching drill. Drill a hole in the center of 1 half and thread it. Buy a 1/4-28 serf/grease fitting and thread it in. Line both halves with flat gasket material or flat rubber leaving a hole in the one half for the grease fitting.
> 
> When you want to grease the auger use 2 screw type clamps and clamp the 2 halves around the auger lining the grease fitting up with the shear pin hole. Grease will go through the fitting into the shear Pin hole and the rubber and the other half will keep the grease from squeezing out the sides or the other side of the shear pin hole.
> 
> 1 inch pvc works for me, another size may work better for you.


That is a great idea!


----------

